# Missouri Bug Hunt II



## Brian S (May 20, 2007)

Just got back earlier from the 2nd Bug Hunt. We found many things like last year including lots of tarantulas. The nights were chilly but the days were warm so there was plenty to find. Here are some pics I took.

Centruroides vittatus male


This is a typical Aphonopelma hentzi burrow under a rock


This is the spider I coaxed out of the burrow


After a big thank you the spider was allowed to return to burrow and rock was replaced


Latrodectus mactans with egg sac


Habitat photos


----------



## Brian S (May 20, 2007)

Some of the wild bunch LOL


A large female A hentzi


This Collard Lizard is the big boss of his territory. He had a bad attitude as well. He bit my thumb causing blood to spill LOL


You can see in this pic that he was a rather large lizard


After many failed attempts I finally got a shot of some butterflies


More flower attackers LOL



Ladybird Beetle dining on aphids


----------



## Brian S (May 20, 2007)

Last year we didnt have an official camp dog so I assigned Medina, Huacho and Ruger to that duty this year LOL


Here is nice find, Red Milksnake


Another Milksnake that Josh found. It was tiny but very colorful


From left to right: Mike, Jeremy, Josh, Brian, Myself and Scott


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like you had a good and eventful trip! I wish I lived in T country. I'd have to drive up north or south to find some..


----------



## The Shadow (May 21, 2007)

Im such a n00b, I did not know Missouri had that kind of wildlife.  I figure it would have to be warmer climate. Cool stuff.


----------



## Brian S (May 21, 2007)

We have other stuff as well but we didnt find it this weekend


----------



## T-chick (May 22, 2007)

I gots Aussie cattle dogs too!!
So did you keep the snakes and T's??


----------



## Crotalus (May 23, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun! 
Any horridus in that area?


----------



## Brian S (May 24, 2007)

T-chick said:


> I gots Aussie cattle dogs too!!
> So did you keep the snakes and T's??


No, I have too many critters already LOL



Crotalus said:


> Looks like a lot of fun!
> Any horridus in that area?


Yes there is but they are very few and far between. In fact I have never seen one in the wild and I have lived in the Ozarks about my entire life


----------

